# Swordie stuck in submersable



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out this link

http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o166/gmack7277/?action=view&current=MarlinAtwoodEagle-1.flv


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats nuts...That fella with the camera should be thinking sword steaks...thanks for posting


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats a badass video! What a dumbass fish though! I suddenly don't feel so accomplished for catching a swordfish haha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have grabbed his tail and pulled him out as well but I probably wouldn't have let go til the the guys up top had gaffs firmly planted in him. Awesome video, reminds me of the one that attacked the Alvin submersible years ago.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like he is stuck in a blow out preventer at an oil rig I assume the video is taken by their ROV.Pretty wild!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome video. What was up with him going wild at the end. Blind? Eating? Dying?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill Me (11/13/2008)*Awesome video. What was up with him going wild at the end. Blind? Eating? Dying?






aww poor guy. probably stunned, judging by his erratic movements.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that was good!


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (11/13/2008)*Looks like he is stuck in a blow out preventer at an oil rig I assume the video is taken by their ROV.Pretty wild!




I was thinking that looked like a BOP stack or subsea tree also. Pretty crazy regardless!


----------

